# WQHD Monitor - 300€



## JoeFleischhacker (8. April 2018)

*WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte nach 8 Jahren demnächst ein Monitorupgrade durchführen. Derzeit benutze ich einen BenQ G2412HD, den ich auf 75 Hz übertaktet habe.

Zu den Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

==> ca. 300€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

==> 1080p mit 75 Hz und TN-Panel

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

==> Gainward GTX 970
==> i5 4690k

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

==> 50% Gaming, 30% Office / CAE, 20% Surfen / Youtube / Twitch

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

- Panel-Technik ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich davon ausgehe, dass jedes aktuelle TN-Panel ein schöneres Bild liefert als mein derzeitiges Panel.
- Ich zocke hauptsächlich PUBG, CSGO und Rocket League, selten noch andere (ältere) Spiele, jedoch ist mir die Bildrate wichtiger als das Aussehen. Mit meiner GTX970 werde ich in WQHD wohl in den wenigsten Spielen auf mehr als 100 fps kommen, weshalb mit ein Monitor mit 75 Hz vermutlich reichen wird (und 144 Hz eh noch deutlich teurer ist)

Wichtig ist mir:
- WQHD
- mindestens 75 Hz
- möglicht niedriger Input-Lag
- maximal 27"
- Ergonomie / Verstellbarkeit (eine Höhenverstellung ist mir sehr wichtig)

Wie brauchbar ist z. B. dieser Monitor: ASUS PB277Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Joe


----------



## Senfdeckel (8. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Ich empfehle dir eher auf full hd mit 144hz zu gehen. Bekommst du für 260 Euro schon super Monitore mit 27" und 1ms reaktion und höhenverstellbar sowie neigung. Gerade bei csgo ist 144hz genuss pur auch wenn du nur 90 bis 100 FPS hast merkst du den Unterschied auf jeden fall da 75 oder 60hz monitore diese frames nicht komplett anzeigen können. bei csgo ist es auch sinnvoll die grafik runterzustellen für mehr frames und auch mehr sicht bei smokes. kann dir in der art den iiyama Gmaster Red Eagle empfehlen.
sorry für vlt. vorhandene Rechtschreibfehler ich geb mir im internet keine mühe
mfg Senfdeckel
edit : mit deiner Graka vermute ich probleme bei wqhd, deswegen das nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Schori (8. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Die Grafikkarte wird WQHD packen aber je nach Spiel musst du Details reduzieren.

Den habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Trotz TN Panel ein gutes Bild.
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ den gleichen mit IPS Panel:
iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Nur für die höhere Hertzzahl möchte ich keinen FullHD-Monitor kaufen, da behalte ich lieber meinen 75Hz Monitor bis er den Geist aufgibt..  Auch wenn 144Hz für einen Shooter top wären.

Dass mir für WQHD teilweise die Leistung fehlen wird, ist mir bewusst, aber mit etwas Anpassung sollten ähnliche FPS drin sein.
@Schori, danke den werde ich mir merken! Tendiere auch eher zu TN, da ich keine Lust auf die hellen IPS-Ecken habe..


----------



## HairforceOne (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Ich hatte den IPS iiyama für ca. 2 Wochen bei mir im Einsatz.

Das Ding war schon der Wahnsinn. 

Probleme mit IPS-Glow hatte ich gar nicht, hab Glück gehabt und gleich in Modell erwischt bei dem es nicht vorhanden war. Von den Farben her war das Panel natürlich absolut beeindruckend. 8bit+frc wirkt schon sehr krass. - Dazu dann noch die hohe Auflösung. Das Ding hat ein Wunderschönes Bild geworfen.

Warum ich ihn nur für 2 Wochen im Einsatz hatte? - Nach etwas Beratung und lesen habe ich mich am Ende doch für 144 Hz entschieden. - Und zwar mit TN-Panel. (Ebenfalls einen iiyama) den ich für ~ 400 € bekommen konnte, statt 450 € (iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). - Nach etwas Kalibrierung (dabei hatte ich dei beiden iiyamas Nebeneinander stehen) und Einstellungsgewurschtel habe ich die Farben auch auf ein sehr ansehnliches und schönes Niveau bekommen, mit dem ich mehr als Leben kann. Die Farben wirken sogar schöner als auf meinem alten IPS Dell. Da hat mich das TN-Panel schon beeindruckt.

Kurz von mir zusammengefasst:

IPS / TN -> Einige kriegen anfälle, andere stört es weniger. Mich stört ein gutes TN-Panel nach Kalibrierung absolut nicht. Dennoch waren die Farben auf dem IPS schon eine Wucht.

Color-Banding -> Entweder ich bin Blind oder ich sehe es einfach nicht. (Der TN hat nur 6bit + FRC)

60/70/144 Hz -> Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Auch in Games wo ich keine 144 FPS habe, sondern nur um die 75 - 80 FPS sind das Welten. Auch das Arbeiten auf dem Desktop ist was ganz anderes. Auf 144 Hz würde ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen, auch wenn man nicht auf diese FPS kommt. Mein Gedankengang "vorher" war auch "Ach ich spiele sowieso meistens nur mit 75 - 80 FPS, da brauche ich keine 144 Hz." -> Großer Fehler.  - Und wenn man dan mal nen Spiel, spielt wo man doch diese hohen FPS Zahlen erreicht -> Die Hz sind da. \o/

Full-HD/WQHD -> WQHD ist schon bedeutend schöner. Klar Leistung bricht etwas ein, aber das Bild ist (gerade auf 27") schön scharf. - Echt schnieke.

Mein Fazit am Ende war:
Ich würde auf 144 Hz nicht mehr verzichten. Eher würde ich wieder auf Full-HD gehen als auf 144 Hz zu verzichten. (Aber nicht bei 27"). TN/IPS kommt wohl drauf an. Wie gesagt mein alter IPS-Dell, ist farblich ne Katastrophe gegen den neuen TN-iiyama. Es gibt in allen Panel-Arten gute und schlechte Panel.


----------



## John_Wick (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche für 273€ diesen Monitor gekauft:

iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 Silver Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin begeistert, kann ich nur empfehlen!!! Ein solider Monitor für den schmalen Geldbeutel.

Es muss nicht immer ein 700 - 800€ teures Gerät von ASUS, Acer oder AOC sein, welche auch in der Preisklasse mit den typischen Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

@DisOrcus

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht! Deine Erfahrungen mit 144 Hz kann ich absolut nachvollziehen (habe es selbst schon gesehen) und sehe das Thema tatsächlich sehr ähnlich wie du (den AHA-Effekt bei 144 Hz kenne ich auch ). Hätte ich mehr Budget bzw. würde mir der Nutzen/Komfort von 144 Hz mehr Geld wert sein, würde ich definitiv zu WQHD + 144 Hz greifen. Allerdings bin ich selbst der Meinung, dass es mir die 150€ Aufpreis nicht wert ist. Ich habe mir da selbst ein Limit gesetzt und weiß, dass ich dadurch natürlich Einbußen hinnehmen muss, was aber vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Eventuell lässt sich ja ein 75 Hz Monitor auf 80 - 90 Hz übertakten, was ja auch schon etwas bringt.

@John_Wick 

Den habe ich auch schon gesehen, ist ja bis auf den Standfuß baugleich mit dem iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 

Meine derzeitige Auswahl wäre nun:
- iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. Silver Crow mit 70 Hz, TN, 6Bit+HiFrc
- iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 Silver Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 75 Hz, TN, 6Bit+HiFrc, ist wohl das Nachfolgermodell zum B2783
- ASUS PB277Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 75 Hz, TN, 8Bit

Auf die IPS-Glow-Lotterie möchte ich eigentlich verzichten, da mich sowas extremst stört^^


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Wenn dann IPS backlightbleeding Lotterie, glow haben die alle.
Der Iiyama ist schon gut.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

@JoM79 ah okay, wieder was gelernt..ich nehme an, du meinst beide verlinkte Iiyama (2783/2730)?


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Naja, ist ja im Prinzip der gleiche Monitor.


----------



## John_Wick (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Wo wir schonmal beim Thema sind iiyama sind:

worin unterscheiden sich denn diese beiden Monitore großartig?
iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 Silver Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 Silver Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Optisch geringfügig anders durch den Rahmen. Einer hat 70 Hz einer 75 Hz. Der eine Kontrast (dynamisch): 80.000.000:1 der andere 12.000.000:1.
Stromverbrauch marginal anders. Hier kann man doch ne Münze werfen oder? Bzw. den nehmen der besser verfügbar ist (Händler, Preis).
Sehe ich das richtig?

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, einer hat ne Farbtiefe von: 8bit (16,7 Mio) der andere 6bit + FCR (auch 16,7 Mio).
Ist das beides das gleiche oder gibt es hier Unterschiede die ich merken würde?



Mein kürzlich gekaufter Monitor hat jetzt einen Pixelfehler und geht wieder zurück zu metacomp. Bin noch im 14 tägigen Zeitraum wo ich Widerrufen kann. Möchte nichtnochmal in dem Shop bestellen zumal der Monitor jetzt teurer ist. Deshalb überlege ich den Nachfolger bei MF zu kaufen. Vorher wollte ich noch oben genannten Sachverhalt klären.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Die Farbtiefe ist sogar gleich (6Bit+FCR), soweit ich das nach meiner Recherche herausfinden konnte. Die Angabe bei Geizhals ist da wohl falsch. Ich werde wohl den neueren (GB2730) bestellen, da ich die 5Hz mehr mitnehmen will 
Ich denke, dass die Monitore annähernd gleich sind, aber genaueres konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

6bit sind schon recht wenig. 8 Bit aufwärts ist das Optimum, wobei 10 Bit das Maximum darstellen sollte.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Ich weiß, 6Bit sind wirklich nicht die Welt. Nur mit meinen Anforderungen werde ich wohl gewisse Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Das Bild wird aber so oder so besser als beim alten Monitor sein....


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Wie wärs mit dem AOC Q3279VWF, 31.5" Der hat ein WQHD-Panel mit 75 Hz, zudem kontrastreiches VA mit echten 8 Bit. 

Andernfalls würde ich in der Preisliga bei Full HD bleiben, etwa mit dem Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN)


----------



## 0ssi (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*



JoeFleischhacker schrieb:


> - Ich zocke hauptsächlich PUBG, CSGO und Rocket League, selten noch andere (ältere) Spiele, *jedoch ist mir die Bildrate wichtiger als das Aussehen.*


Und warum willst du dann die Auflösung erhöhen obwohl du dadurch ca. 30% FPS verlierst !? Oder wegen mehr Platz auf dem Desktop ?


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (11. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Richtig, mehr Platz auf dem Desktop ist mir ebenfalls wichtig. Zwei FullHD Monitore bringe ich leider nicht unter, da fehlt mir der Platz, weshalb ich direkt auf einen 1440p Monitor wechseln will. Mit der nächsten Graka bin ich dann wsl sowieso wieder im gewohnten FPS-Bereich unterwegs.
Mir ist bewusst, dass die Aussage etwas widersprüchlich ist...das war eher so gemeint, dass ich bereit bin die Details auf 1440p weiter runterzuschrauben um die FPS von 1080p in etwa zu erreichen.

Der AOC wäre auch eine Option, aber 31,5 Zoll sind schon ziemlich groß..


----------



## John_Wick (12. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Und für welchen Monitor hast du dich entschieden? Oder hast du noch nicht bestellt?


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (12. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Ich hab noch nicht bestellt, das wird erst im mai passieren


----------



## John_Wick (18. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Kleines Update:
Hatte den Monitor ( iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU-B1 Silver Crow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) dieses mal bei Cyberport bestellt und direkt im Store abgeholt.
Gestern aufgebaut und siehe da, beim zweiten bin ich zufrieden. Keine Pixelfehler!

Ich kann nur noch mal betonen, dass der Monitor für den Preis echt Top ist! Klare Kaufempfehlung!

EDIT: Ich ziehe meine Aussage zu dem Monitor zurück!


----------



## John_Wick (21. April 2018)

*AW: WQHD Monitor - 300€*

Neues Update:

Ich krieg zuviel... jetzt mache ich heute den Monitor an und siehe da: schon wieder ein Pixelfehler. Ich bringe den Monitor am Montag zurück zu Cyberport und lasse mir das Geld zurückerstatten. Ich kaufe dieses Modell nicht mehr.
Jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich statt WQHD und TN nicht lieber VA mit Full HD und 144 Hz nehmen sollte. Dachte da an dieses Gerät:

Samsung C24FG73 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mehr als 300€ will ich nicht ausgeben.
24" Sind zwar ne Ecke kleiner als 27" aber mein Schreibtisch ist eh nicht so tief (60cm), das heißt der Monitor würde dank seinem großen Standfuß eh etwas weiter vorne stehen.

Was meint ihr? Vielleicht macht das bei meiner GTX 1070 mehr Sinn.


----------

